# Blacktail recurve vs Wes Wallace recurve



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I have a Blacktail Elite take down and a Wes Wallace Mentor one piece. I had another Blacktail TD that I foolishly sold a few years back. There are some strong similarities between the two, but there are differences when it comes to the grip, aesthetics, and the way they feel at the shot.

Lets get the similarities out of the way first. Both are premier recurves. The similarities are probably because both Norm Johnson (Blacktail) and Wes Wallace at one time worked for or were in some way were associated with Jim Brackenbury. I don't know the details but you can see the similarities between all three. I read somewhere that the Wes Wallace "Mentor" was named in honor of Mr. Brackenbury. 

The difference that I notice, and remember I am comparing a TD and a one piece, is in the grip and limbs. The Wallace has a lower, flatter, and much wider, beefier grip. The Blacktail has a thinner and a bit higher grip. Both are nice, but for me the Blacktail settles a little nicer. Purely personal choice though, they are both nice and some may prefer the luxuriousness of the Wallace grip.

The limbs on the two bows are of similar width where they meet the riser (remember the BT is a take down and the WW is a one piece), but the taper at the tips is different. The BT limbs taper more and are narrower at the tips than the WW. 

The sight window and shelf are also a bit different between the two with the BT being more sculpted and less beefy.

How do they shoot? Fabulous. I will say without hesitation though that I prefer the Blacktail. The BT is quieter and has less residual vibration after the shot than the WW. Both are equally as accurate in my hands but the BT is definitely faster although I have not chrono'ed either. The BT is 4# heavier, but I use a heavier arrow.

Fit and finish is a bit better on the Blacktail, but I have to be very picky to say that. I don't think I have seen any bows that are the equal of either of the Blacktails I've had in that department. The BT is just a bit more refined than the WW in my opinion.

Bottom line is both are nice. They are close enough that it would be personal preference as to which one you liked. That said I have had another Blacktail on order since April 1, 2011. Should get it sometime later this summer or fall. There is a nice TD Wes Wallace for sale on Trad Gang...http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=052413

Here's a couple pics of my bows. The Blacktail is 64#, 54#@28", bocote riser footed with wenge, bocote limbs. The Wes Wallace is 64", 50#@28", cocobolo riser with an ebony stripe, yew limbs, antler overlays and limb tips.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Easykeeper, That answered alot. Beautiful bows!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

:thumb:


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

Easykeeper, those are beautiful bows and a well written, informative post.:thumbs_up


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Easy nice bows 

I'm a big fan of both Norm and Wes and I still have my original Shadow made by Jim


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks JP, must be something in the water out there...:wink:


----------



## Shane C (Feb 4, 2012)

Good info. I have and love my Wes Wallace mentor. I also have another one on order from him. Wes is a great guy. All my future bows will be from him. And yes, the mentor was named after Jim Brackenbury. Both studied under him.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Add Stalker recurves to the list as well. Very similar lines and I do believe they are based on Brackenbury.


----------

